# Help with CI / Autotrail / Freeborns water ingress warranty



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi -

I need some advice - I have a water leak issue on my four year old CI Cipro. This was found at the annual habitation check with estimated repairs being £2700 plus vat. The water is getting into the rear panel via the Fiamma cycle rack mounts. These are factory fitted and have never been used. Apparently the leak has been there for some months.

The vehicle was purchased two years ago from Freeborn in Godalming. They have done the hab checks with the exception of the recent one as we have moved house. No water ingress was identified on the previous Hab checks.

The vehicle had a transferable four year manufacturers water ingress warranty which expired a month before we discovered the leak. 

Freeborn will repair the van with with no good will offered. 

I have written to Autotrail in Hull who are the agents for CI and were the Concessionaires at the time the vehicle was manufactured, apparently there is a difference which extends to liability. I have provided them as requested all documentation including two estimates for repair. They have had this for over a month and to date I have not received a formal acknowledgment in writing and phone messages are not being returned. When I have spoken to them they are clear that the warranty has expired and that my dispute is with CI in Italy as they are merely ‘agents’ for the marque. They have apparently sent my letter and documents to Italy for consideration but a month down the road still no reply. They have also advised me not to carry out repairs.

I am left with a £36k vehicle just four years old with in excess of £3k worth of repairs required. I have complied with the terms of the warranty and although it has just expired it is the opinion of both engineers that the leaks have been there for some time arguably should have been picked up at the previous Hab check. 

I find it hard to believe that Autotrail, with their reputation, will not assist with the repairs in some way. Freeborn again have washed their hands of the vehicle as I apparently didn’t show ‘loyalty’ with the recent Hab check having taken it elsewhere - I had moved house!

I would welcome any advice on pursuing this that members may have. I would be interested in views around any liability with the manufacturers warranty, is it Autotrail in the UK as the agents or CI in Italy? In addition the merchantable quality issue - is it reasonable for a four year old £36k van to leak in such a way.

John


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

So sorry to hear of your problems with water ingress, don't know if you know that Autotrail & CI are both owned by Trigano the largest European motorhome manufacture.
Do hope that they come good & at least offer a good will gesture.


Regards

Richard


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Go and have a word with the trading standards, the leak must have hapened within the 4 year warranty period, although only recently discovered.take copies of all letters and of course copies of your yearly hab and service details.Also as I often mention if there is finance talk to them as well.

cabby


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Your "contract" is with the supplying dealer, Freeborn and not with the manufacturer or importer i.e. CI and Auto Trail.
As suggested speak to trading standards for decent advice.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

AutoTrail are not agents for CI, in the UK they are CI. The registered address for CI in the UK is identical to AutoTrail. It is true that any authorisation for warranty repairs has to come from Italy as that is the Factory and the admin centre for CI. If you speak to Andrew Davies at AutoTrail, you will find him very helpful and will be the person who will be liaising with the CI factory.
If your Cipro is four years old, surely the water ingress warranty is 6 years. Ours was on a 2007 Carioca, which is a lower grade model.
Four years before you have a report of damp is very good for a CI, ours was first noticed at the first habitation check and had four attempts at curing it.
The cost of the repair sounds quite high. Our damp was both sides ahead of the front windows extending from cab roof height down to floor level. This required stripping the styrofoam back to the external alluminium and then making good with new interior boarding on both sides. Repair costs for that were less than £1500. If your damp is from the bike rack mounts, is it from all four or only one?
Hope you get it sorted soon. Just remember, persevere...
Gerry


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I have had a very informative chat with the Caravan Club legal help line and from there a firm of solicitors. 

As a result I have gone back to Freeborn and am meeting with them on the 3rd Jan to discuss further.


----------



## shandy01 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, sorry to hear of your damp problems, just a thought have you checked your household insurance ? we were given this advice when we had a dispute with a dealer and we were covered for legal expenses. ps the dealer wanted to settle rather than go the legal route. good luck. Pete


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Quick update - the van is back with Freeborns. They are going to repair the van with a substantial goodwill contribution.

Thanks to all for the advice.

John


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi John

Well done.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Just an update -

Freeborns stripped the back of the van and replaced the rotten wood, wallboards etc. They also looked after us as previous customers - thanks Freeborns. The leak wasn't from the bike rack mounts but was coming up through the floor where it joins the back panel in a void under the back bumper. In my opinion poor build quality and design. 

Incidentally we did contact CI ( Trigano / Autotrail are the UK agents). We supplied them with the warranty details, estimates and reports in writing. 

They have not formally replied to our letter or responded to phone calls for several weeks. It was a matter of trying to catch them on the phone. WHen I have spoken to them they confirm receipt of the documents and just blame a lack of response from Italy. 

Nearly two months now and still no reply from CI. Is that customer service? A van fully serviced in compliance with the warranty schedule needing 3k's worth of damp repairs - one month out of warranty and no response from the UK agents / importer?


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

I sent the invoice and photos to CI last week, still no reply...

The bottom line is the van had a four year ingress warranty, we complied with the terms of the warranty and waited for two months for permission to proceed with repairs. Communication to date has been appalling with letters and calls not answered. The repairing dealer (an AutoTrail agent - part of the same group) have indicated that with the amount of damp to be present the van must have been leaking during the warranty period yet CI / Trigano will not enter into any meaningful dialogue to get this resolved. they have consistently failed to acknowlege letters, emails or return phone calls. 

This morning I managed to speak to Colin Treacher in Triganos customer services. As a result I have re sent the invoice and photos and he has acknowledged receipt. We will see...

The purpose of my post is to advise anyone researching prior to purchase of my personal experience of the Trigano Group which to date is as stated. Freeborn in Godalming on the other hand have been extremely helpful despite having purchased the van from them two years ago.


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Quick update on this, I have finally reached a resolution after nearly four months on letter writing. 

CI have reimbursed half of the cost which I believe is reasonable when taking into account Freeborns assistance. 

Its a shame it has taken so long and only after intervention by Trigano Group senior management. 

John


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Glad it's worked out well in the end for you John.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that a suitable outcome has happened.


cabby


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It makes you think why anyone would buy such a costly item with the terrible quality assurance/design problems we hear about so often.
Can you imagine what would happen if it was cars that were giving the problem?


----------

